# Cannot watch PC videos on Directv



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

I have some video clips on my PC that I want to watch on Directv.

I can see my pictures, and play them as slide shows. I can see the video titles, but when I click on them it will not play.

All of the videos are from my digital video camera in AVI or WMV format.

I was told I had to convert the video in order to play them. Into what format should I convert them?

I have Windows Media Player installed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Media Share initially only would display MPEG2 content. I believe some other codecs have been added, but do not know what restrictions apply (I no longer use it since adding a WD TV Live to my setup).


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

if you install a media server software on your computer like Serviio for example than you can watch your videos on any format, once you install than you can open the software and add your folders where you have your saved videos or any files you want to playback from your folders than save it, then it should appear on mediashare.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Media sharing has to be enabled first on PC on "Network and Sharing Center" and it has to show the Directv DVR with the IP address on the software before anything and the server has to be running.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> if you install a media server software on your computer like Serviio for example than you can watch your videos on any format, once you install than you can open the software and add your folders where you have your saved videos or any files you want to playback from your folders than save it, then it should appear on mediashare.


If it were only that easy. Not all files play correctly and MediaShare is horrible on the receivers. Overly compressed avi files typically work, but good luck getting 720p or higher to work. My plasma even plays 1080p files perfect from my PC.

I always advise those looking to stream files, get a DLNA BluRay player, Boxee, etc...anything is better than DirecTV boxes and use oShare to serve.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> If it were only that easy. but good luck getting 720p or higher to work.


I don't see the complication as all my youtube videos 720p or higher plays well on the HR24 and 22, even my HQ movies play well. The only issue i see is pictures degrading which is the server, as I don't see that on TVersity.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> I don't see the complication as all my youtube videos 720p or higher plays well on the HR24 and 22, even my HQ movies play well. The only issue i see is pictures degrading which is the server, as I don't see that on TVersity.


A server shouldn't degrade a file; it defeats the purpose of having a high quality file. I've never been able to play a 1080p/24 file on a DirecTV receiver with any server. Everything plays great on my Oppo BR, TV, old LG BR.


----------

